# Buffalo Bills snow football game



## moviequeen1 (Dec 11, 2017)

The Buffalo Bills football game yesterday afternoon against the Colts once again made national headlines because of the lake effect snow that happened during the game.This seems to happen whenever a snowstorm occurs in any part of WNY 
I'm 'nickpicking' here, the stadium  IS NOT located in  BUFFALO,as the announcers said,its in Orchard Park,suburb south of Bflo This area always gets more snow than the city does.
I live right in the city,as the snow was packing a punch at the stadium,we had light snow flurries. Its one of the interesting things about living in WNY,not everybody gets the same weather all the time. Sue


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 11, 2017)

*I watched the game.  Loved the player dropping and doing a snow angel at the end of the game.  Here in Rochester, we had no snowfall until later in the day.  Only got about 2 inches.   I was watching the Today show this morning, and they even had a clip of the game.*


----------



## Falcon (Dec 11, 2017)

Footballers  will play in any kind of weather;  baseball players  head for the dugout at the

first drop of moisture..


----------



## jujube (Dec 11, 2017)

I've seen a few games played in Green Bay that look like they're playing inside a feather pillow......a very, very cold feather pillow.  Almost no purpose in televising the game because nobody is going to see anything.  And still, you'll have all those guys wearing nothing but paint on their upper bodies......they grow 'em tough in Green Bay


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 11, 2017)

*Here is a clip from yesterday's snowy Bills game.   My favorite parts are tje guys with leaf blowers clearing the lines.  And the snow angels.


*<b>


----------

